# Krups Expert GVX231 Burr Coffee Grinder



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

i recently posted about my cuisineart dbm8 seeking advice which answered a few of my questions, so I asked my brother inlaw if icould try his grinder the Krups Expert GVX231! to my amazement it can grind fine enough to choke my machine, which the cuisineart can not manage. does this the mean that all I would need is something of this capability? if it can choke it, it's fine enough right? ????


​


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Not necessarily! If for example the krups has 20 steps of adjustability (as a guess) and step 4 chokes your machine but step 5 is a 20 second shot then it isn't good enough. Also, it could be that the grind is inconsistent so even though it can choke your machine it would make getting a good shot really difficult. Personally I don't think it would be up to it.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I had this grinder and it's not suitable for espresso for the reasons lookseehear posted. I now have a stepless grinder which means I can tweak the grind according to the beans age and the atmosphere, something you can't do on the Krups.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

As the others say, the Krupps grind is very inconsistent. Huge steps between grind selection. I have one at the office that I use with a Clever Dripper (gives acceptable results at one setting only for that method), to save on arm ache with a Porlex when grinding 30g of beans whilst the kettle boils (it's a bit of a race). For smaller doses I still use the Porlex. If you are looking at a grinder at under £100 Porlex tall, or Hario slim will do a better job than the DBM8 or the Krupps...it doesn't take that long to hand grind a double basket full.

If you definitely want an electric grinder, the Iberital MC2 looks to be the best bang for the buck, but buying new, you're going to be spending over £100.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I already posted a link for you in your other thread about how to mod your cuisinart so that it works better for espresso while you do your research about a better grinder and it takes less than 5 minutes to do undo the 3 screws holding the top "burr" on and shim it with a piece cut from a plastic milk carton.

I changed from a modded cuisinart to and Iberital MC2 recently and the change was night and day and has dramtically improved my coffee. There is a lot of stuff online about the cheap krups,delonghi and cuisinart burr mills that contends they dont have "proper" burrs but in fact perform more of a crushing action and if with this it generates a lot of fines then it will choke your machine, but that doesnt mean its any good.

Don't rely on the consumer reviews on sites like amazon etc, do your research properly.

Charlie


----------



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

ok guys thanks again, please don't get mad at my begginers ignorance







will this porlex definitely do the job as the next purchase I get would have to be the last, iknow you get what you pay for, so should I skip the long way round method and just jump in with a decent purchase


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"will this porlex definitely do the job". Yes. The only question is how long will the honeymoon last once you are pulling decent shots, but have to manual grind each basket load (gets a bit disheartening if you're dialling in beans & producing sink shots)?

"so should I skip the long way round method and just jump in with a decent purchase" ...I think you already know what the general consensus will be on this front...;-)


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The porlex is great way for half decent grinding on a budget. It has other benefits of course: it's small, no power required, portability etc. It's not without it's drawbacks though. If you're grinding for espresso, there is not much room for adjustment. Only a few settings will be right for espresso and as has been said, the difference these settings have on the shot can be huge. Also at the coarser end of things, it produces quite a lot of fines and is generally less consistent in the grind. The other thing to consider is whether you want to be manually grinding all the time. It takes me about 2min to grind for a double espresso, and maybe a minute to grind for a single cup of pourover/aeropress. If you drink a lot of coffee, or time is a factor then perhaps an electric grinder is the way to go.

Having said all that, a Porlex of Hario hand mill will definitely produce a better grind than sub £100 electric grinders (Krupps, Cuisinart et al) and at a fraction of the price.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

just a quick post to show the grind that i get from my Iberital MC2 Doserless, this is three 7g doses into a 21g VST basket, this is strait from the chute, as you can see there is very little clumping and the consistency of the grind is excellent, they are not easy to adjust from one style of coffee to another but they are that cheep you could have one for French press & one for espresso for less than many grinders.

View attachment 1365


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

looks decent grind quality!

I recommended one to my friend recently and he was very happy with it. I went to dial it in for him and rather embarrasingly wasted about 15 double shots! It needed about 7 rotations of the whole knob! Luckily though they were lavazza beans so it was the best place for them!


----------



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

just ordered a porlex tall grinder







many thanks for the advice


----------

